# Nikon



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How's my boy doing? Everyone says how big he is but to me he still looks like a puppy, not a dog. I'm not sure how big he is, I'd say about 21" and 55lbs. I don't know how that fits in with growth, hopefully he will be within the standard. I can never get the front legs under him all the way!




























Head shot about a week old. The right ear is drooping b/c it had something in it (he kept shaking his head and itching it). His ears have been up for months and look symmetrical.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

How old is the beast now??


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

He's looking handsome  He's maintained his boning and color, that's good.

I wish he had a stronger underjaw, as it's giving him the impression of a weak head right now IMO. I like his proportions. Not too long, but not overly short either. He's a bit east west right now it looks like.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockHow old is the beast now??


About 6 months, a little shy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph
> I wish he had a stronger underjaw, as it's giving him the impression of a weak head right now IMO. I like his proportions. Not too long, but not overly short either. He's a bit east west right now it looks like.


Yep, he is east/west right now. The breeder also mentioned the jaw but said a lot of them will start like that and get better as they mature, so let's hope...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is huge!
I know you don't see it but wowzer
he is a looker


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I like him.

Lies on the front end, are you placing each foot or lifting his front end a little and dropping it. If you aren't doing the lifting give it a try, it might help get the front legs in a better position.

I really don't go by growth charts, but I try to find out what the growth pattern is for the bloodlines. Cheyenne was also HUGE at 6 months, but after that she only grew a little more in height.

The Second picture has nice placement on the rear end and the first picture has the best shot of the front end. The camera angle isn't quite there, in shot #1 it is too high. the forcal point should be the middle of the dog. But you guys are improving, keep up the good work.

Val


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I usually lift him under the chest and set him down.

When I get my new camera it will have a remote that I can use. DH knows nothing about photography OR taking stacked pics!

Since he's my first pup, I know nothing of growth (nor do I care much, he is what he is). Heck I don't even know how much this dog eats, I just feed him when he acts really hungry and looks skinny, lol. He was the smallest of the three stock coated males in his litter. The father is medium size, and the mother is at the tall end of the female height, but still within standard (or she would not be KKL1). The last show we were at, I felt he might be too *small*. The other dog his age in the ring seemed taller and much longer, more filled out. His two sisters that we train with are ever so slightly smaller, and more refined looking, but basically the same size.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Still looking very nice. Will be fun to see him grow up and hopefully you can get out here sometime so I can see him in person.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthStill looking very nice. Will be fun to see him grow up and hopefully you can get out here sometime so I can see him in person.


I would LOVE to when the weather isn't trying to do me in! I can't wait for spring, so many things planned...


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lies

Being small is a good thing








Looks to be of the right proportions, and pigment to die for!!!
He will be at his full height at a year, his croup will get longer the next.
Will be fun to see him grow on-line, agree with Jackie about the under-jaw, I like a more masculine head.
I also have a thing about ears, I like them to be symmetrical and perpendicular to one another.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Brian.

Do you mean parallel? I think his are symmetrical (though not in that pic), but not quite parallel (straight), but I like how they are even if it's not totally correct. I don't like them too small, too rounded, or too wide. I like them with a point at the top, and slightly angled.

Not the best angle for a head shot but the right ear is not drooping like it was starting to in the more recent pic









For example, as far as personal preference (I have no idea what is "correct" when it comes to ears), I've always loved my Kenya's ears - the size, shape, and how they stand.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Her ears are a little tall, should be medium-sized.

The FCI Standard

Ears
The German Shepherd has medium-sized, upright ears which are carried erect and perpendicular to one another, pointed and open to the front. Tipped ears and hanging ears are faulty. Laid-back ears are not faulty when the dog is in motion or resting.










A. Correct bearing
The ears of the German Shepherd should be medium sized, attached to the head high up and held erect. Both ears should be the same, with the pavillion forward and pointed tips.

B. Ears spaced too far apart
C. Ears too close
D. Ear with a semi-erect pavillion


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

"Her ears are a little tall, should be medium-sized." Figures I would like them then, I always like them a little bigger/taller and pointy rather than small.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger
> The Second picture has nice placement on the rear end and the first picture has the best shot of the front end.
> Val


Exactly what I was thinking.

Lies, he looks great. Keep up the good work.









As far as the pic taking, have your hubby sit on the floor, straight across from him, and aim the camera straight towards Nikons "middle".


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Good thread on the GSD WORLD, a year or so ago about ears.

*Ursus Batu*









Note his eyes also!!!

The FCI Standard

The Eyes
The eyes are medium sized, almond-shaped, set slightly oblique and not protruding. The color should be as dark as possible.

My Deejay


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I lurve DeeJay's eyes and head! I especially like his black muzzle. I don't know if it matters, show-wise, but I personally don't like some of the really faded snouts on lots of west German dogs. I hope Nikon's face stays black. I think my Kenya's eyes are a little light, but it depends on the light in the photo (though I've seen MUCH lighter almost yellow, but I personally like them DARK).

Where did you get DeeJay? Do they still breed? Do you still show DeeJay?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

From Hausnobilis German Shepherds, she is no longer breeding under that Kennel name.
<comment removed by Admin>
It's to bad because she had some very very nice dogs from the best kennels in Germany.
That's all that I'm going to say on-line anyway.
My Daughter was the one that was showing him, but she has her own pup now "Little Raven".
Hoping to have him ready to go to the GSD Club of Canada Nationals in the fall.
Plans are to enter him in the Obedience Victor Class.


> Quote:The Obedience Victor or Victrix award is
> given to the male or female (but not both)
> with HIGHEST COMBINED
> SCORE IN OPEN AND UTILITY in any
> ...


Nikon looks like he will have a nice mask & dark muzzle.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about his ear size yet, his head hasn't even started to fill in. When compared to adults his ears should be larger so when he fills in they will be appropriate.

I am not real knowledgeable but I think he is really nice. I think you are like me adn in the learning stage but I think we have nice boys and given time they will fill in and be up to their potential.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

To DeeJay's owner: I hope to see you at the Can Nationals in the fall, I am hoping to be able to get Ty's CD there. My long term plan is to have 2 legs then just need the third and finish it there. Of course this is all hopefulness, but that is my goal. We are enrolled in a tracking seminar outside Newmarket in Apr if you are interested in that I could try to send the link. Anyway I am always looking for new friends with similar interests so hopefully we do get to meet.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree Trudy, Nikon will grow into his ears & in the second head shot picture they look placed much better than the 1st picture









Will PM you, about the Tracking seminar, I see you are in Barrie.
My Daughter wants to start tracking in the spring with her new pup.
I'm 15 min's north of Morris Bartucci the pro handler (in Loretto), I seen you post about.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yup, Lies, Nikon will grow into his ears and as his head widens and becomes more masculine they will also set higher on his head.


----------

